# Leopard Gecko Genetics



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a video I saw on leo genetics - which drives me nuts :bash: so easy to get in a muddle with genetics - well for me it is :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Maybe its of use to the novices/newbies to leopard gecko's like me and might come in handy if your wondering about breeding at some point?

There's prob other info/better vids out there? Just a quick one I found this morning - I don't even own any gecko's myself.....YET, but if I start the learning process early its got time to sink in a bit ......which with me takes a while :lol2:

Genetics 100 .... Simple Recessive Made Simple Useing A Punnett Square - YouTube


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I had to turn that video off after 5 minutes. Motion sickness. Where is a tripod when you need one? And I saw nothing in those 5 minutes to make me believe anyone would particularly benefit from the rest. Too bad.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

paulh said:


> I had to turn that video off after 5 minutes. Motion sickness. Where is a tripod when you need one? And I saw nothing in those 5 minutes to make me believe anyone would particularly benefit from the rest. Too bad.


 I am not clued up on genetics at all and thought it might be an ok vid :bash:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

labmad said:


> I am not clued up on genetics at all and thought it might be an ok vid :bash:


Most people aren't clued up on genetics. Part of the reason for this forum is for those who are to help those who are not. 

Sturgeon's Law: 90% of everything is crap. Sturgeon's Law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I managed to finish the video. It doesn't say anything actually wrong. But the video leaves out a lot of helpful background material, and the swaying and wobbling was getting to me, even though I only glanced at the screen about once every 30 seconds. IMO, the video is in the 90%.


----------

